# FruFru and Boots blog



## BrittanyandFruFru (May 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I started my rabbbit a blog last year but do to my busy schedule, unsucessfully. A lot has changed since I began last years blog, my rabbit and cat now live a part, due to a recent move back into my parents house since I am not supposed to have any pets, inside anyways. Not to mention the cat is showing some agression since the time is nearing for him to be neutered. But anyways let me began by introducing you to the clan.

First, my name is Brittany and I live in ashland Kentucky ( North Eastern Part of Kentucky) I am currently attending the local community college working on getting my batcherlor's degree in Elementary Education, while working part-time at Rite Aid Pharmacy.

I must say learning and children are my passion and I hope to one day volunteer to help set up schools in another country, but for now that is just a dream.

I also love travel and absolutely love traveling to Gatlinburg TN whenever I get the chance, my best friend and I try to make the trip once a year since she also enjoys traveling as well.

Now, the animals...

Fru Fru is a black lop mix, his name comes from the song *Little Bunny Foo Foo* but I had always heard it with Fru Fru, silly I know. I bought Fru from a pet store, where he was in a cage with about three other rabbits but he was the biggest and the only black one. I found out later that the reason that he was bigger than the other bunnies was because he was older than the rabbits they usually buy because he was the only surviver in a horrible ice storm where sadly all of his siblings and mother died.

Once I got him home he was shy, and didn't enjoy being pet or even taking food from my hand, but over time his personality came through and he became a funny boy who loves begging for food and has an obsession with chewing on flip flops, he also refuses to sleep in a cage and always finds his way into the bed.

He has been very healthy and even bounced back from being fixed that same day. He now lives at my grandfathers house because of my living situation, my father wanted me to rehome him to a lady he knew who kept several rabbits in an outdoor hutch but I couldn"t bare the thought of my boy who loves cilantro and oat meal shoved in a hutch all day, since he is free range, eating a diet of pellets. So regardless of how inconvient he stays with me.

I also have a black and white, 1 yr old cat, who is as outgoing as Fru is shy. His name is Boots and he also came from a bad situation. My friend's aunt who teaches at a Middle School found him under a car when he was just a kitten, with his whiskers burned, probably from some kid who lives around the area. She took him hom with her but because she had animals herself called to see if I wanted him. he came home the next day.

Introducing him to the rabbit was a bad ordeal at first, I brougt Boots in and Fru took one look at him and hid under my bed for days, I felt so bad for putting him through that and considered taking Boots back. But things slowly got better and they became the best of friends and would even chase each other through the house, and Fru even began to share food with the cat.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 27, 2011)

Well... I am back. I took a break from here for personal reasons.
Anyways, and update on the animals: above I mentioned that Fru lived at my grandfather's home but he decided that he could no longer live with him, so I moved him into the basement(it is heated and air conditioned). Yesterday, I reintroduced Boots and Fru and they were so happy to see each other. So, hopefully the basement will work out because if it doesn't I don't know where he will go next but like I said before no matter how inconvenient the boys stay with me.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 30, 2011)

Fru got his first run around of the basement tonight with Bootsy close behind. He actually did better than I thought. He came right out and began chasing Boots around the room. when I first got him he was so shy but now he is really loosing up and developing a personality.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 30, 2011)

Fru when I first brought him home


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 30, 2011)

Both of my pets, several months later


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 30, 2011)

Adorable bunny with an adorable name! I'll be checking back often..
will you do the same with my blog?
Bloggy friend?


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 30, 2011)

YES! You're my first bloggy friend.Yay.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 30, 2011)

So today, I've had the biggest headache and really need to be doing homework but rather be posting on here.
On to the bun: I really need to get Fru a new cage since he is spending so much time in, I feel really bad about that since he really doesn't have room to run around in the cage and the basement doesn't provide much room that is safe for him, I just hope one day I can move to my own home where he can have a bunny room again. More pictures soon


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2011)

We have a couple of playpens that can be set up really easy and collapsed back down with no trouble. There's room for boxes and pans and all that and can keep you boy penned in safely in an area you can't give him free reign in.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 31, 2011)

I would love that. Where did you get your playpen?


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw the cutest lion heads today, I have been wanting one for a long time but do to the current living situation Fru is all ready in, I know it would be irresponsible to bring another rabbit into it. It just sucks because I went from living in my own home where I could do whatever I wanted to living in a house where two other people make the rules. I just wish I could spend more time with my rabbit but since he now lives in the basement it just seems like I don't get to spend much quality time with him, because if I want to go play with him, I have to go outside, around back and into the basement when before we were in the same room. But free time isn't really something I see a lot of with school anyways but i am doing the best I can for what I have to work with.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 2, 2011)

I know what you mean! I SO badly want another rabbit but I decided no...


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 3, 2011)

I wanna lion head so bad


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope your able to spend more time with FruFru.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 6, 2011)

We have been getting a lot of rain here the past few days so I had to do a late night rescue mission and move FruFru to higher ground since our basement floods! Thank God I was proactive and moved him before any of the water got in the basement because now it has some water rising up to where his cage was, he wasn't happy about having to be moved again but with a few extra nose rubs he seems to have forgiven me.
Which brings me to my next annoyance, here in the past couple of days Fru has managed to turn over his dish with his pellets in it, I really don't see how since it's one of the ceramic ones, but he does and it is wasting so much pellets. I don't know if it is a game or he is doing it for attention of what but it is driving me nuts.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Brit!
Maybe he;s protesting less food..
How much are you giving him?
I had the same problem with Aero, it stopped after I cut down on his food.
Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't been giving him anymore than usual but he has been eating less, he doesn't act sick or anything. Maybe I'll cut down a bit on the pellets.
Thanks for the advice Jj
-Brit


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 7, 2011)

Mo problem Brit!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to get on here and update a little on myself because I am so dang excited! Here in the next year, I hope if everything works out the way I hope I will be going to volunteer for a wonderful program called Out Reach 360, where I will be traveling to Nicaragua to work in an orphanage, not sure who will watch the bun and the cat yet, 
Also, I will began substitute teaching and may be able to come up with enough money to get my own place and get Fru out of the basement. 
On to the bun: He seems to be doing well except for the mild inconvenience of letting him run around in our unfinished basement but right now I can't think of another option I just couldn't stand to re home him and it's not like he is suffering it's me who is inconvenienced by the basement he is the kind of bun who doesn't like constant attention so the basement gives him his own space with me as a visitor and it is heated and air conditioned, thank God.
The kitty unfortunately isn't doing as well, he has been scratching his ear and now his neck til the point it bleeds. The vet can't figure it out because he has nothing to cause the scratching we have tried everything from ointments to antibiotics and nothing has seemed to break the habit, the vet thinks we may have to put a hood on him but that is a last resort for an active cat like Boots but we should have another appointment soon and I need to ask about him possibly having an abscess because he has been choking lately on his food, at first I contributed it to him eating too fast, he has always loved to eat but a few days ago I was petting him and felt a lump near his mouth, I tried to look myself but it acted like it hurt so I let it be but I guess it's back to the vet on Monday. I am worried though because I have never dealt with something like this. I couldn't stand to loose my sweet little Bootsy, who had such a rough start in life but completely trusts humans and his so loving. He makes me smile.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess it's time for a family update!

Boots' neck has gotten a lot better with me just keeping it clean and covered so it looks like we may just escape a trip to the vet. Don't get me wrong I keep twice daily check on it and if I find it isn't doing any better or is infected then he will be taken to get medical attention, I would just rather avoid the trip for the vet if I can to since he really hates car rides. 
He has also been making nightly trips to the basement to visit the rabbit and he really enjoys it. It has been getting a lot cooler here lately and he sleeps in a chair outside with a blanket in it and seems to enjoy the cooler temperatures, it gets miserably humid here in the summer months and bitter cold in the winter, so when that comes we will move him as well as my mother's two cats in the house. I have been considering just putting him in the basement at night since the boys get along so well we will just have to see.
Fru- has really adjusted to living in our basement better than I thought he ever would, but the temperature is controlled so we don't worry about that. The other night I went down and spend all evening with him, more time than I have for awhile, he was so happy, he loves me but he also enjoys his alone time. I am looking to getting him a new cage, maybe a multiple level one since he is no longer free range. I thought about building him one of those like I see many rabbit owns have, the one made out of wire but it is just too big of a project for me to take on at the moment so maybe over Christmas or something since it would make things a lot easier especially in the winter months when we can no longer go outside for long periods.
Me: School is going great I love it especially since I have saved enough with my parents' help to be able to not work this semester since i just recently got laid-off from my job, it's great to have the ability to just focus on school something I have never had the luxury to do before, even if i do have to live with my mom and dad to do so. I am also going to begin working every Wednesday with the big brother/ big sisters program and I am very excited about that! 
What I am not excited or happy about the fact that my unemployment is causing me so much trouble I mean I work for it I should get it. It does look promising it just seems to be taking too long. 
So, we are all doing pretty well and I hope you all are as well
- Brit ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am glad things are gong well for you and it sounds like Fru enjoys his accommodations.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 27, 2011)

Look at those crazy ears! He loves his walks







Thought I would include one of Bootsy Collins


----------



## Tessa (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm glad your Boots is doing well and I just Love Fru's crazy ears! 
How long did it take for him to get use to his leash/harness? I saw a cat on a leash the other day. Maybe you can both take them for walks 
:biggrin2:


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 2, 2011)

It actually didn't take him very long. I just put it on him and let him hop around with it on for a few days. He loves going outside on it now. But I can never see Boots allowing it. It would be nice though.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 2, 2011)

So, I don't know about the rest of you out there but here in Kentucky we've been getting some pretty cold, nasty weather the past few days. Boots really seems to love it but Fru has no interest in it whatsoever.

It is that time of year again, and today I got my request for bunny Secret Santa, but as much fun as it is I don't know if we are going to do it this year for economic reasons as well as time. We participate in Operation Christmas Child every year as well along with a few other charities and I just can't bring myself to spend money on a rabbit who has a nice home with plenty all ready when I can give to a shelter where animals are doing without because of lack of resources or a child less fortunate than our children are. We will see though.
Fru may be making a trip to an elementary school to visit "my little sister".I would love to take him along for her to see and since it is only one child I believe he would do great, and wouldn't put him through it otherwise but before he can go he needs his nails clipped and I absolutely refuse to do them, so I guess a vet trip would be in order.


----------



## Tessa (Oct 2, 2011)

Poor Fru!
Perhaps you need to make him a bunny Sunggie for the winter 

That's so wonderful that you participate in those charities!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 3, 2011)

I would love to get a bunny snuggie, I just have trouble getting the harness on him I couldn't imagine an article of clothing. But I am getting him a Halloween costume whether he likes it or not. hehe. 
We just feel so blessed that I love to give some back.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 11, 2011)

I am never going to the pet store ever again, I will order my supplies online from now on. I went in the other day to find Fru a new harness because his was pink and green, and on my way out an employee came in carrying a cage, that looked like one used for trapping animals, for those who aren't from an area where hunting is done a lot(like me) means the cage is wider than it is tall. Inside was a large, adult rabbit, who was covered in filth and had a few pieces of iceberg lettuce and a tomato thrown in the bottom he couldn't even stand up. The employee asked if I wanted him because someone saw he worked at the store and just gave the rabbit to him! 
It broke my heart that I couldn't take him,my resources are just too stretched. I would have taken him anyways but my mother wouldn't allow it and since it is her house I couldn't just bring him anyways. but it has been upsetting me for days, my dad says "you can't save the world Brittany" but I can't get that poor rabbit off my mind. He was an older rabbit so they must have had him for a long time and just to throw him out like that I will never understand.
But I guess some good came out of me seeing that I've been spending some quality time with Fru and have learned how to take care of him better than I could when I first got him( though I still can't find a vet to clip his nails and I am too afraid to do it.)
As I said I got him a new harness yesterday, and he really loves taking walks. I took him out in our back yard for an hour this evening since the weather has been mild and here, and he loves running through the leaves, I am still a bit nervous to take him outside but he loves it so much, I can't take it from him.

Super cute pictures though...


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 13, 2011)

I am super frustrated about the fact that I can't find anyone around the area to clip Fru's nails. This will be the first time ever he has had his nails clipped,his nails have never really needed but as he gets older he is in bad need of a nail trimming. I have even called vets that claim to specialize in small animals ans they won't even clip his nails, I love owning my rabbit, but it is crazy the lack of value placed on their care! I am afraid to do so but I may have to attempt a nail trimming on my own, which I am afraid to do, or drive to Charleston WV, which is an hour from home and stressful to everyone involved, to take him to the vet I use when it comes to major health problems and who did great with his neuter.
So, I really just don't know...


----------



## Stuffedcritter (Oct 14, 2011)

what about a dog / cat groomer or calling a rescue sure they've got someone knows how to cut rabbit nails.


----------



## Stuffedcritter (Oct 14, 2011)

what about a dog / cat groomer or calling a rescue sure they've got someone knows how to cut rabbit nails.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't thought of a rescue, there isn't any rabbit rescues around but I may try that. So far, I haven't able to find a groomer that will do it.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 6, 2011)

I demand you to post more bloggy friend! Do you not understand me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 7, 2011)

Fru is adorable! Btw Gatlinburg is one of my favorite places! The hiking is phenominal!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am back from a long break, I've been super busy these past few weeks and haven't had time to update.
J.J.- I know I need to get on here more, I am glad you will keep me in check LOL.
Julianna- Thanks! If you enjoy the hiking try the horseback riding you won't be disappointed. I would move there if I could! But I see you live further away, I am thankfully close enough I can go for the weekends. 

So, Fru is doing well, he is now comfortable enough with the basement. I still don't get to spend quite as much time with him as I would like, it seems like the time I spend is used for cleaning the cage etc... I finally found someone to cut his nails. Thank God! Now we are just waiting for an appointment it is going to cost me $50 but at least he is getting his yearly check up to go with it. 
He really loves the harness we go out on it like 3 times a week. He doesn't even give me problems when putting it on anymore. 
I do have some nutritional issues that concern me now, since he used to be free range I didn't worry about what he ate because the exercise kept down hairballs and kept his digestive system moving. He isn't over weight or anything I just worry because he never really enjoyed hay so really the only hay he gets is from pellets. He is such a picky eater. 
On a more positive note, Boots is in the middle of transition from outside cat to inside. When I lived alone he was inside but when I moved into my parent's house my father wouldn't allow him inside. But last week my dad came to me and said Boots could start coming in when he wanted. That's just like Boots to win my dad over with his personality. I haven't really mentioned that much about Boots but he is the sweetest guy. He doesn't even act like a cat! More like a dog. So I am buying his inside stuff today so we will see how it goes.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Nov 22, 2011)

Can I rant about Non-Rabbit things for just one post?

This time of year really stresses me out. I have so much school work to do that even if I stayed awake for the next 24 hours straight I wouldn't get it all finished. And I wonder why I always get sick after finals week? Then on top of that add all of the Thanksgiving and Christmas related activities that I attend. Add a bit of Christmas shopping. Meetings with my little sister every week and planning fun things for her. Then there is pet maintenance. Fru has to get into the vet next week to clip his nails and Boots has an abscessed tooth. Needless to say I have a lot on my plate right now... Come on December 10th.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 22, 2011)

How can I not know what you feel! (I do)

Just letting you know I'm AeroGoes Thump but changed my name since both my rabbits died. (Don't cry they're happier now. And no we don't know why)

Well best of luck to you and my darling Fru. Maybe him and Pembrooke could go on bunny dates!


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Nov 23, 2011)

I was looking at Pembrooke's pictures and she looks a lot like Fru just brown! But I think bunny play dates would be hard since Pembrooke lives so far away. Haha


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> Can I rant about Non-Rabbit things for just one post?


Its your blog!

Sorry things are so hectic for you, I hope everything gets better.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 3, 2011)

Update: What a week we've had. First, we had no water in the house for two days because of a water leak, then today we came home to a freezing cold house because our heater went out.
The pets are doing well Fru may be going on a trip to meet my little sister from the Big Brothers Big Sisters program I think she would really enjoy him, just have to check with the school first. Boots' inside trial run didn't turn out so well he drove us all crazy meowing at the door all night.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! ray:

Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 6, 2011)

So glad hasn't been cold here, It's worry about Boots since this is his first winter outside. I tried bringing him inside but is constant crying was stressful on him and me as well. He has a heated basement that he goes into on cold nights, that he has full access to, but I still worry. I guess on really cold nights I'll bring him in and put up with the crying. I don't have another option right now!

Fru has been really friendly lately, he always runs to see me and puts up with the dreadful petting for a couple minutes, he has never enjoyed it, I think partly because as a young rabbit he wasn't properly socialized, he has really came a long way and I still see progress. Anyways, yesterday I was gone all day and only had time to check on him once in the morning then late in the evening when I got home(don't worry this doesn't happen often,he wouldn't allow that)When I went back in the evening I noticed that his water bottle had fallen from the cage! This is the second time this has happened so today I am going to buy a new one. I also think I will write the company, the bottle wasn't cheap and they need to make sure these bottles work properly, I hate to think of all the rabbits out there who have gone several hours without water because of this!
So, previously,I mentioned taking him to school to meet a little kid I work with, but I have rethought that. He doesn't like car trips and being in a new place would scare him so I don't think I will put him though that.


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 7, 2011)

CAGE SHOPPING

Fru really needs a new cage his is falling apart, I would also love to find something with more room, as it is now he doesn't even have room for a litter pan without crowding him out! I would love to build a enclosure for him myself since all the cages I've seen doesn't have much more room then the one he's in now. I just don't know the way of going about it! I guess I will look it up tonight and attempt it this weekend but what makes it complicated is I need something off the floor since our basement does get a bit of water in it occasionally


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry about your water and heating troubles. 

If you look in the housing and environment section I think there are plans for using NIC panels to build your own cage. There are also other cage ideas.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, when it rains it pours huh? I know how you feel, one November we had a really bad nor'easter which produced a really big tide that sent saltwater into our transformer and we were out of power for a week! Hope the rest of your year is drama free!

Btw, Trillian thinks Fru is a cutie (shhhh don't tell Humma) :biggrin2:


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Fru and I took a break through Christmas because were super busy!

We did have a wonderful holiday but today was back to business I started with clean the entire cage top to bottom, we still have yet to find a new one that meets our standards which stinks because I have a lot more added work because he doesn't have a litter pan in the cage because it takes up too much room. After cleaning the cage while he ran around he got angry and gave me the bunny butt when he noticed I cleaned and moved his stuff, he was also quite peeved when he noticed that instead of his favorite dish of Cilantro he got some Watercress, but I am used to it because I get the attitude anytime I clean out his personal space.( I wonder what's wrong with him I would love if he would clean my room)
He's been doing the cutest thing lately! When I go to open his cage door he climbs up the door to meet me, he's never done this before he changes personality over time just like a human.
Today, while I was doing what I call the "pet duties" I decided to run to the pet store to pick up some pellets and bedding and got into an argument with an associate who tried to force pellets on me with all the candy pieces in it, When I told her we don't really do that because those varieties have foods that a rabbit doesn't need. She told me I was wrong because rabbits need the extra food in these mixes. I refused it anyways and she got angry with me. Oh Well, I am not feeding Fru junk because the lady at the pet store thinks I should.
Where to start with Bootsy Collins? He is still spending most of his time outdoors but visits the house frequently for treats and petting. He got in a pretty ruff tuft with a feral cat in the neighborhood, who bullies all of the cats in our neighborhood, he wasn't hurt didn't have a mark on him but I am surprised because the fight looked deadly. Poor guy could fight back the cat grabbed him out of nowhere.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 26, 2011)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> Today, while I was doing what I call the "pet duties" I decided to run to the pet store to pick up some pellets and bedding and got into an argument with an associate who tried to force pellets on me with all the candy pieces in it, When I told her we don't really do that because those varieties have foods that a rabbit doesn't need. She told me I was wrong because rabbits need the extra food in these mixes. I refused it anyways and she got angry with me. Oh Well, I am not feeding Fru junk because the lady at the pet store thinks I should.


You just march right up there and reply "How long have you had rabbits? Have you had many pets? Are _you_ on a rabbit forum to make sure the clients only but the best for their rabbits? No? I thought not." Then walk away and go pick up "proper" bunny food! 

Btw glad to see you again! Thought you'd mysteriously gone missing and I'd have to come over there to "check" on FruFru...

Happy Boxing Day!

Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 26, 2011)

It's crazy some of the people who work at these places. I think when you get a bit older this would be a job for you Jj.

You actually just taught me something, I didn't know what "boxing day" was until I looked it up( that's not a term used in the U.S) But I am going to start using it haha


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have found very few pet shop employees that actually know what they are talking about, when it comes to rabbits.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 26, 2011)

*BrittanyandFruFru wrote: *


> It's crazy some of the people who work at these places. I think when you get a bit older this would be a job for you Jj.
> Definetly! I already informed our local pet shop owner that suprisngly rabbits _do_ need toys! He just had food!
> You actually just taught me something, I didn't know what "boxing day" was until I looked it up( that's not a term used in the U.S) But I am going to start using it haha



Well Boxing Day does tend to be more Canadian and UK (ian? ish?ans?) Over here we never really say give gifts to our "slaves/servants" mainly because we don't really have them anymore (thankfully) more just celebration of family and togetherness!

Glad I taught you something new!

Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 27, 2011)

Wabbit Dad, 

I've found they know very little about all things related to pets, they once tried too sell me some rabbit bath, the guy was quite angry when I informed I would never put my rabbit through an unnecessary bath.

Jj- I read that stores and shops have like big markdowns kind of like our "Black Friday" after Thanksgiving in the U.S.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 27, 2011)

Well it originated from rather rich households giving a day off on Dec 26th and a small present for working Christmas and general appreciation. Today it has evovled into a huge sale extravaganza. It is very similar to Black Friday for it gets stores out of the "red" into the "black".
How's dear FruFru? How long have you had him again?
Lots of hugs and kisses from Pemby.
Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 29, 2011)

Fru Fru is doing well, rotten as always. It will be two years this February since I brought him home. I was looking into getting a rabbit since I had them as a little kid, it wasn't something I took lightly I researched and the more I read the more I knew one would be a good fit for me. I just wasn't sure where I wanted to get one, I really wanted to adopt an older rabbit but I went into a pet store(famous last words) and he was in a cage with rabbits and guinea pigs but he was larger and by himself, so I asked the clerk about him, he was older than the rabbits because the ones they usually buy are just a few weeks old but he was given to the store because if he wasn't taken the breeder was going to put him down!The breeder had lost his parents, and siblings, and all of the other rabbits she had(about 100)to an ice storm, that winter and the stores that usually bought from her wasn't interested in one rabbit. I was sickened that she would put him down after he survived something like that! So, I took him home that day not even knowing what gender he was until I took him to the vet the next day, he got a clean bill of health and I got a new friend.
I really wanted to adopt a bunny who needed a new home, I never thought I would buy one from a store but after looking for adoptable rabbits in my area he just kinda found me, because he wasn't socialized with people as soon as he needed to be it took him a long time for him to trust, he is still making progress after two years, though I've excepted that he will never be the bun who runs to get pet,but I think finding him was meant to be I wouldn't trade him for any other bunny in this world.
Boots the cat came to me as well, he was found by a family friend at the school where she worked, he was hiding under a car from a group of middle school aged kids who were burning his whiskers from a cigarette lighter! At that time I was looking for a new addition but where Fru Fru is shy Boots has never had a fear of people even after what they've done to him.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh! I'm so glad you saved him!
Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Dec 30, 2011)

New Year will be here before we know it and it will be time to begin a new blog for the year! I have decided that in the upcoming year the blog will only be for Fru and not Boots, I don't mention him that often anyways. Since this is a rabbit forum I want to concentrate of Fru only and see if I like my blog any better.

I will be trying to find a cat forum for Boots, I've just not found any I like as much as R.O. 
I also received an iPhone 4 today and will be uploading pictures soon hopefully, I find the camera is much better than the camera I had.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 30, 2011)

Yipee yi yay!
Jj


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Jan 6, 2012)

QUESTION: I know in previous years at the start of each new year a new blog is started with a link to our old one. Is that how it is going to work this year or do I just need to continue with this blog?
Anyways... I'm super excited because I've finally found some cage bedding that I like, previously I used Care Fresh just because it really controls odor and it's a trusted brand, that being said a bag to fill up the cage(just once) was about $8 a couple days ago I found some bedding called Crinkles(I think) it is still made by Care Fresh, controls odor but last me two cage changes for the same price. It isn't nearly as fluffy which I worried about, but Fru doesn't seem to mind.
On the other hand, Fru is extremely picky and it's driving me CRAZY! If he isn't fed Cilantro he pouts, he will eat what veggie I give him but he is clearly not happy about it(unless it's dandelions. Since cilantro is an herb I worry that he isn't getting all the nutrients he need, he will not eat hay at all no matter what kind it is he won't touch it. :X


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Jan 14, 2012)

Wanted to drop by, hope everyone is doing well and staying warm. Here in Kentucky we aren't having any luck with staying warm winter hit all of a sudden and we finally had some snow. The cats are loving it, running around and playing in it. Not much news otherwise.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the buns look out their window and laugh when I go outside in the cold to clear the driveway and sidewalk of snow.


----------

